# how to change my dynamic IP



## Johnnie Walker (Oct 31, 2010)

hi,

        I know you guys have heard this question many times, but i'm still searching for an answer. i'm using bsnl broadband. and i want to change my dynamic IP without manually resetting the modem button. i'm using vista and i have tried most of the cmd tricks ( ipconfig/flushdns, ipconfig /refresh, ipconfig /renew etc etc .. ) , it didn't work for me.

         Switching on & off the modem button is a big turn OFF  , So pls tell me a fast way to change my dynamic IP

My modem no :  ITI DNA-201BEI
BSNL Broadband Plan : 750 plus


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2010)

Use Bridged mode and then Disconnect/Reconnect.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 31, 2010)

Install jdownloader and create an auto reconnect script for your modem. Use the tutorial at jdownloader.org


----------



## Johnnie Walker (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, I installed jdownloader, and i typed the auto reconnect script for windows for the modem reconnect as they told here

Modem Reconnect - Kayako eSupport Help Desk Software

but still when i try to change ip, it failed. i'm uploading a screen shot of the script that i pasted in the jdownloader as they told in the above web page. pls help me. what am i doing wrong???


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2010)

You have to switch to Bridged mode first.

MTNL Broadband: Shift to Bridged Mode on T-KD 318EUI/UT300R2U

These instructions are not for your modem, but they should be nearly the same for you.

Then there is NO need of using JDownloader too. You just have to disconnect and reconnect like you used to do with Dial-up connections.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2010)

Mostly people want reconnect option for downloading files from file hosts like rs. And doing so manually is a real pain. 
@
Do you know how to login to your modem? If not then login to your modem using firefox. Type 192.168.1.1 and hit enter.
It will ask you for username and password. Usually the username is username and the password is password.
Once you have logged in, search for an option called save and reboot. If you find that you are good to go. 
Now close everything(programs)
Open jdownloader, go to settings, search for create re connect script or some similar option. This option records your keystrokes and computer usage etc. Click on the button which starts recording. Now open firefox and enter the ip as i said above and login to your modem and click on your reboot option. After the modem reboots, go back to jdownloader and stop the recording of the reconnect script generator. That's it. You can now either reconnect manually at the click of a button or automatically whenever jdownloader gets the download limit exceeded error from rapidshare etc websites.

Tutorial
JDownloader.org - Official Homepage


----------

